# Breeder Warning



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

I am curious if anybody has had an experience such as mine with a breeder of LGDs. Nine weeks ago today I sent $950 by paypal to a breeder in Texas to ship me a registered Akbash puppy. I was told the puppy would be shipped with UKC application, vaccination records, certificate of health, and a bag of kibble. I received the puppy and a soaking wet certificate of health. I called her from the airport and got an ear full of excuses but told she would send the papers right away. That was the beginning of lies and avoidance. She has ignored emails, text and phone calls. I have been extremely patient and slow to anger, but when I think about it there is a furry rising in me. She claims to be a reputable breeder of Akbash and Kangal dogs with placements in Africa, South America and throughout the States. If anybody has figured out who this breeder is and you happen to know her, please warn her my furry is still rising and her reputation as perceived by me will be made known.
Anthony Lee


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Better Business Bureau, Texas Attorney General's office, Facebook.....might be worth outing this scam artist.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Get the law and Facebook involved. Don't let her screw you over.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

the airport should have the persons information that shipped the dog


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

It's not a question of who she is...it's a question of why she doesn't want to protect her reputation. And why she did this? I don't have a Facebook account but I will get one and post it on this site. As potential buyers of guardians we need a community that can help weed out potential scammers.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am so sorry this happen to you. It makes others who are selling pups look horrible. I would bend over backwards to try to please a new owner of one of my pups and even more so if said owner paid 950.00. Hope you get it all straighten out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Aleefarms, that would burn anyone who bought an LGD from a purported reputable breeder!! I encourage you to do as others here have suggested; and not permit this party to get away with what she did.

How is your puppy?


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

The puppy is fantastic. I have an intact male and a neutered male that are five years old. They are ukc registered and they are very good guardians. I contacted this breeder looking for a female so I could keep this bloodline. The gene pool of Akbash is pretty small so I was willing to pay to get a suitable mate. She had pups sired by a Turkish import that she said would be ideal. I'm very happy with the puppy which is now 21 weeks old. She is very confident and independent. The boys are good teachers.


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

Today I received an email from the breeder with an apology for the delay and the confusion concerning the papers. I accepted the apology and thanked her for the response. For now she has bought some time to get whatever the holdup was in motion to resolve this issue.


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

UPDATE: I received a registration certificate today on my puppy which is now six months old! I guess a little leverage was needed, but now all is well. If anybody is considering a new puppy, I highly recommend an Akbash if you can find one. Happy....Happy....Happy


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The airline should not have accepted the puppy without a valid health certificate that was legible. That part of the problem was not her fault.
Glad you are happy with the puppy.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Airlines don't require a health certificate domestically.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

If the puppy was sired by an imported male it can take weeks/months to get all the necessary registration completed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

She's adorable. I've been wanting an Akbash (and a Sarsplanian) but then I'd probably have a dozen dogs...rather foolish for my small herd of goats/fowl and only a 6-acre homestead. 

Do let us know how she develops....with pics please.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Glad you got the situation resolved! great looking pup!!


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

She's so much furrier than our boy. It's official, we got an overgrown white lab!


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

It doesn't matter to me if they have short hair or long hair. The breed standard accepts either. If your's has the characteristics of my three you will be pleased. These dogs don't hunt a way to escape. They have a nurturing instinct and protect the young. The boys even protected my puppy from the sheep. Until she was about four months they would not eat until she had enough. They are not the type that follows you all day. You can pet them and before you know it they're about their business. I really don't know if they are typical of the breed or if I just got lucky. Here is a picture of Dodge, a five year old male.


----------

